# HMS Victory



## trackend (Jul 30, 2005)

I went too Portsmouth yesterday and as its the 200th anniversary of Trafalgar I thought Id post some pics I took.
She is still used by the 1st Sealord for entertaining purposes in Nelsons state room and as such is the oldest commisioned warship in the world.

HMS Victory was a 100-gun First Rate ship designed by Sir Thomas Slade, the Surveyor of the Navy (1755-1771), according to the Establishment of 1745 as the only ship of its class and built in 1759-1765 at the Chatham Dockyard for the Royal Navy. cost £63,176
Tonnage: 2162 
It was found when launch she had a list to starboard and required 38tons of corrective ballast
By the time of Trafalgar in 1805 she had been refitted several times and was an old lady.
Armament: 
Lower deck: 30 x 32 pound guns 
Middle deck:28 x 18 pound guns 
Upper deck: 30 x 12 pound guns 
Quarter deck: 8 x 32 pound carronades 
Forecastle: 2 x 32 pound carronades 
Forecastle: 2 x 12 pound guns 
Compliment 800
Cooks 1
Surgeons 1 
Average limb amputation time 90seconds including cauterizing and major vessel tying.
Heads 6 Captain Hardy and Nelson had there own ablution facilities.

I have titled each picture in the form of a description


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 30, 2005)

Outstanding pics, track! 
I'm just curious, which carrier is that in the background of the second pic?


----------



## plan_D (Jul 30, 2005)

I reckon it's the Ark Royal. 

Excellent pictures, track! Wonderful! She's a beauty.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 30, 2005)

Yeah nice pics! 8)


----------



## trackend (Jul 30, 2005)

HMS Illustrious Skimm I found the rest of the fleet in aswell if you care for a few pics


----------



## plan_D (Jul 30, 2005)

Is Ark Royal there? That's always in port 'cos it never f*ckin' does anything. But that's the same as all the Royal Navy these days. Budget cuts, budget cuts ...and show us the pics, track!


----------



## trackend (Jul 30, 2005)

Nop D infact half the vessel I took pics of are due to be mothballed so I think we can whistle Dixie for those 2 new carriers


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 30, 2005)

Some pretty swell pics there, m8! 
I'd post some of the Halifax Dockyard, but the zoom on my camera sucks and the only decent angles are from across the harbour in Dartmouth. 
I'll give it another shot sometime maybe. Not nearly as impressive as Illustrious though.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 30, 2005)

Great shots, Trackend! The Victory is quite impressive, although I couldn't imagine 800 men on that ship! The thought of an amputation the way they did it in those days makes me shudder.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2005)

Nice pics Trackend. Yes 800 men in the Victory would have been a squeeze and a half I would think


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 30, 2005)

U got a pretty nice camera there track.. Nice pics...


----------



## plan_D (Jul 30, 2005)

Great pics, track!


----------



## Glider (Jul 31, 2005)

Very nice pictures. One small observation HMS Glasgow is I think HMS Bristol which was a one off being the first of a class of ship designed to escort large carriers that were never built. The split rear funnel and Ikara mounts are the tell tale signs.


----------



## trackend (Jul 31, 2005)

Your right Glider I just for some reason had the name Glasgow fixed in me bonce sorry about that


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 31, 2005)

By hey, they're terrific shots! 
The Victory is certainly well looked after. Nice rats.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 31, 2005)

Trackend, is that you in the 32 pounder Carronade.jpg shot?


----------



## trackend (Aug 1, 2005)

No Evan its my mate John he came back from the gulf a few months ago, Ive got some pics of me and him on HMS Warrior which I will post also. 
It was Britains first Iron Clad built in 1860 and the contrast between Victory and Warrior shows how fast the
tecknowledgy advanced during the advent of steam driven war vessels and amour plate, 
and of course with the Monitor and Merimac pushing design further still just 2 years later
it became the start of an arms race that carried on for over a hundred years in various forms.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 1, 2005)

has anyone heard about a half scale replica they've constructed of victory in north deven and are going to burn for charity, i've got a friend that might be going and i'm fishing for an invite and a stay at hers after........


----------



## plan_D (Aug 1, 2005)

Stay at her house afterwards, eh!?! Ooo, lanc tryin' to get in there. 8)


----------



## trackend (Aug 1, 2005)

No ive not heard of it seems a bit of a waste but if it helps in your naval manouvering what the heck you little tyke Lanc


----------



## plan_D (Aug 1, 2005)

Have you heard about H.M.S Illustrious getting scrapped (decommissioned)? I think it's Illustrious, it might be Invincible.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 1, 2005)

Its Invincible...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 1, 2005)

yes i'd heard about that, she sailed into portsmouth for the last time today...........

and the half scale Victory was built by a charity that every few years build something solely to be burned to raise money for chairity, they've burned the houses of parliament and re-enacted the fire of london..........

and i really don't know what to say in reply to your comments about the stay at hers afterwards


----------



## trackend (Aug 1, 2005)

Little add on guys 

HMS WARRIOR 1860

Britain's first Iron clad
and a major advance in naval vessel design

Overall Length: 418 feet (128 metres) 
Length Inside: 380 feet (116 metres) 
Beam (Width): 58 feet (18 metres) 
Completed Weight: 9,210 tons 
Draught: 26 feet (8 metres) 
Normal Maximum Speed: 13 knots under sail 
14.5 knots under steam 
Main Armament: 26 muzzle-loading 68 pounders (31 kgs) 
10 breech-loading 110 pounders (50 kgs) 
Cost including guns and coal: £390,000 
Crew: 42 officers 
3 warrant officers 
455 seaman and boys 
3 Royal Marine officers 
6 Royal Marine NCOs 
118 Royal Marine artillerymen 
2 chief engineers 
10 engineers 
66 stokers and trimmers 

Total complement: 705 men

The hull was unique having vertical and horizontal teak planking with amour plating inside the basic iron hull this was tested using the most powerful weapons of the day at point blank and proved totally impermeable.
This made all vessel of its time obsolete at a stroke in a simler way to the introduction of the all big gun Dreadnought in the 1900's more info can be found here
http://www.hmswarrior.org/index.html


----------



## evangilder (Aug 1, 2005)

Hey, now we finally know what you look like. For a while you were like Wilson from Home Improvement. All we had seen was your coffee cup shot.


----------



## trackend (Aug 1, 2005)

Listen Eric with a mooee like mine its easy to damage a whole web site one smile and blam total information overload


----------



## evangilder (Aug 1, 2005)

I'll tell ya, Lee, nothing could have been scarier than CC in a leotard!


----------



## trackend (Aug 1, 2005)

God im glad I aint seen that Eric .


----------



## evangilder (Aug 1, 2005)

Yep, truly frightening! I had to cover my sons eyes.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 1, 2005)

Perhaps we need a little reminding of those pics?


----------



## trackend (Aug 1, 2005)

I didnt know you where that evil CC, a hex upon you


----------



## Medvedya (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm still in post-traumatic stress counseling over it.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 1, 2005)

Ooooo CC what a nasty idea you just had...


----------



## Medvedya (Aug 1, 2005)

MY EYES!!! MY BEAUTIFUL EYES!!!! AGHHHH!!! NOOOO!!!!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 1, 2005)

Those are truly outstanding shots, Lee!  ( If I may call you Lee, tracks. Wouldn't wanna be presumptuous, eh?  )
That's a great ship! And y'know? You're not half as butt ugly as I'd imagined. 





(Joking, m8!  )


----------



## trackend (Aug 2, 2005)

Well thats very kind of you Skim how ugly did you imagine me too be then it must have been a pretty frighting nightmare 
Ive been called just about every name in the book so Lee is fine Skim I think its better than bleeding trackend  
(what on earth made me pick such a prattish handle).
When I used to caddie for the local golf club all the US players didnt know what to call me because my last name is Miles
so I was called Miles, Lee or even my middle name Brandon.
CC you are one sick individual  nice legs though . 
Like a transvestite Bill Murrey in Caddie Shack


----------



## plan_D (Aug 2, 2005)

Yeah, you aren't *that* bad, Lee. 

Nice pictures, by the way. That Iron Clad looks much more capable than the first U.S ones.


----------



## HealzDevo (Nov 7, 2005)

Yes interesting the early vessel design. Now all ve need is for somevne to go nd photograph the Mary Rose if vey can. Vould be very interesting, vouldn't it?


----------



## trackend (Nov 7, 2005)

Very hard to photograph as the ship is kept in twilight and it is in a constant cloud of waxed water as part of the preserving process and no flash is allowed


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 7, 2005)

Guys, there is a great pic of Lee in the Mugshots Gallery....

And for the record, after seeing u posing for pictures, pointing ur finger like Patton, I have to wonder:

"Is his wife taking the picture and FORCING him to pose???"


----------



## trackend (Nov 8, 2005)

You're bleeding joking Les (on all three counts)
I couldnt get her to go on something like that if I stuck stuck half a pound of C4 in her knickers. Give her an old mansion or gardens and she's off like a rat up a drain pipe, but say the words military,naval or airforce and I get the silent treatment.


----------



## Hobilar (Nov 9, 2007)

Nelson's flagship, HMS Victory, at the battle of Trafalgar, had a crew of 441 English, 64 Scots, 63 Irish, 18 Welsh, three Shetlanders, two Channel Islanders, one Manxman, as well as seventy one foreigners made up of 22 Americans, seven Dutch, six Swedes, four Italians, four Maltese, three Frenchmen (probably Royalist volunteers), three Norwegians, three Germans, two Swiss, two Portugese, two Danes, two Indians, one Russian, one African and nine West Indians. 

*"One can't beat a truly British crew." *


----------



## Airborne (Nov 9, 2007)

Terrific in every way Trackend.
Great pics, great camera, great subject matter.

Just like to add my little bit here that I gleaned when I visited the ship.

There are only 9 iron cannon left on the ship today. All the rest are made of soft wood and painted black.
This was for two reasons.
Firstly because Britain was so short of raw materials and metal of every sort in 1940, all the other 91 cannon were melted down for the war effort.
Secondly, because the old hull is so frail, they concluded that the weight of the cannon was so great that they would all finish up on the sea floor and sink the ship.


----------

